# Facebook keeps disconnecting my internet connection!!!!



## raffikki (Apr 30, 2005)

I have been having this problem over the past few days when I go to facebook.

It started 3 days ago when I would try to go to a friends profile, my SpeedStream ADSL modem would turn itself off and then start up again. It happened a couple of times and I figured I probably needed a new one.

Since then it has gotten worse and I can't even go to my own profile page

It doesn't happen at any other site, I can surf for hours without it happening, but as soon as I go to facebook it happens, so I would be really surprised if it was a coincidence 

I've included a HJT log just incase it's needed.
Any help and advise will be greatly appreciated 

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:12:34 PM, on 20/03/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\acs.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Applet\TAPPSRV.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Webshots\webshots.scr
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bankwest.com.au/Personal/
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: ZoneAlarm Spy Blocker BHO - {F0D4B231-DA4B-4daf-81E4-DFEE4931A4AA} - C:\Program Files\ZoneAlarmSB\bar\1.bin\SPYBLOCK.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {C17590D2-ECB4-4b15-8820-F58798DCC118} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: ZoneAlarm Spy Blocker - {F0D4B239-DA4B-4daf-81E4-DFEE4931A4AA} - C:\Program Files\ZoneAlarmSB\bar\1.bin\SPYBLOCK.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\Launcher.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Webshots Photo Search - res://C:\Program Files\Webshots\WSToolbar4IE.dll/MENUSEARCH.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Customize Menu - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Fill Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: RoboForm Toolbar - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Save Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra button: Save - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Save Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra button: RoboForm - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: RoboForm Toolbar - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {512FC5A1-7DE1-43F1-BC0C-371622FCB409} (Installer Class) - http://www.nanoscan.com/as/v1/cabs/ascinstie.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1168995548890
O16 - DPF: {7B297BFD-85E4-4092-B2AF-16A91B2EA103} (WScanCtl Class) - http://www3.ca.com/securityadvisor/virusinfo/webscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {7F8C8173-AD80-4807-AA75-5672F22B4582} (ICSScanner Class) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/ICSScanner37680.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {BB21F850-63F4-4EC9-BF9D-565BD30C9AE9} (a-squared Scanner) - http://ax.emsisoft.com/asquared.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Atheros Configuration Service (ACS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\acs.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service (CFSvcs) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Application Service (TAPPSRV) - TOSHIBA Corp. - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Applet\TAPPSRV.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## raffikki (Apr 30, 2005)

^bump^
I have deleted all the facebook cookies, but am still having the same problem 
Any ideas????


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

raffikki said:


> It started 3 days ago when I would try to go to a friends profile, my SpeedStream ADSL modem would turn itself off and then start up again. It happened a couple of times and I figured I probably needed a new one.


Your modem actually powers itself off and back on again? You see the power light and other lights blink, etc., as the modem resets itself?

Peace...


----------



## raffikki (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi tomdkat 
Yes that's right 
I have 5 lights:
Power Ethernal(which is never light up) DSL USB Activity
When I go to a page on facebook, once it's about 20% loaded *all* the lights light up and the power light turns red, they all go out and I hear the sound that I normally hear when I turn it on/off and then it restarts itself 

Any ideas??


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Wow! That's a first for me.... I'm stumped...

Peace...


----------



## raffikki (Apr 30, 2005)

^bump^
Any ideas anyone??

If a mod thinks this post might get more help in a different section of Techguy, please feel free to move it


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, here is something to try: what happens if you boot in safe mode WITH networking and view the Facebook site? Does your modem reset then? Also, does the modem reset if you try a different browser than you are using now?

I'm just grasping at straws here. 

Peace...


----------



## raffikki (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi again tomdkat 
I just tried IE and the same thing happens  (I normally use Firefox)
I will try it in safe mode now but I'm not really sure what you mean when you say "boot in safe mode *WITH networking*"


----------



## raffikki (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm back 
I realized what you meant once I rebooted.
The same thing also happens in safe mode WITH networking


----------



## raffikki (Apr 30, 2005)

Hello again 
The problem is still persisting 

I'm not overly worried about not being able to access face book, I guess I can live without it..lol, but I am a little concerned about my laptop, and if it's possibly a bug/virus of some sorts 

I have tried safemode with networking, with ZA turned off, with webshots desktop turned off and even watched windows task manager to see if anything strange was running.
The weird thing is, when I had the task manager open I could access alot more of the pages before the modem restarted 

Paranoia is setting in!!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

This is by far the strangest behavior I've ever heard of!!!! I would replace the DSL modem and see if that makes a difference. Bizarre....

Peace...


----------



## raffikki (Apr 30, 2005)

> This is by far the strangest behavior I've ever heard of!!!!


It gets weirder..lol

I'm on a 2GB plan with my ISP. 
Up until today my internet has been at dial up speed. 
Today I go to facebook and there are no problems at all 
I figure it must have something to do with that, only yesterday it (the modem) was still restarting itself 

I've given up, at the moment I can't afford a new one, facebook isn't that important to me ..lol


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Wow, that IS strange. I guess there was some kind of modem/ISP thing going on with Facebook.

This is one I certainly won't forget. 


Peace...


----------



## Laksy (May 18, 2008)

hello there,

yup - same problem here and i have encountered a couple of other people who have the same problem after they have been capped (ie. when their inet connection reverts to dial-up speed)

also noticed that it never happens on my profile page, or pages that i visit often, so i'm guessing the restarting of the modem is due to the amount of data that has to be loaded on a new page. also seems to disconnect more for pages with a lot of pictures or applications, which would seem it has something to do with the size of the page. it's possible to load the pages, but sometimes only after 2 , mayhbe 3 attempts - guessing the image files etc get cached eventually...

so basically, i guess i'm asking "why facebook" rather than "why does it disconnect" cos i don't know any other site that this occurs for!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Laksy said:


> yup - same problem here and i have encountered a couple of other people who have the same problem after they have been capped (ie. when their inet connection reverts to dial-up speed)


Are you and these people using DSL or cable modem Internet access?

Peace...


----------



## berniemansell (Jun 1, 2008)

I have the same problem with my Siemens SpeedStream 4200 ADSL modem. it seams odd how the facebook page is the only one affected


----------



## raffikki (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi again,
I'm still having the same problem at facebook, but now since upgrading my AVG Free to AVG 8, my modem restarts when I do a google search. 
It seems that the new link scan feature overloads the modem (when my speed is reduced to dialup) I disabled it and now can do a search.
My modem is DSL and I'm with Optus.
Do you think it's the modems or the ISP?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

If you can replace the DSL modem, start there.

Peace...


----------



## berniemansell (Jun 1, 2008)

I am also with Optus ADSL Broadband, My connection is running at about 3kb's, Optus have not been any help, I have not gone over my limit. I have another computer that i have connected to the modem, i have had no problems with facebook closing on this computer, so i think it is a software problem. I am sick of Optus they are crap.:down: So i will be changing very as soon as possible, my connection has been running at 3kb's for about 6 months and optus have not done anything, plus they cost to much.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

I've read through this entire thread and this is *very* odd.  There are only two possible causes that I can think of at the moment:


The amount of data being loaded through Facebook is simply too much for the modem to handle, so it craps out and restarts itself. My guess is that this would happen for other data-intensive sites as well, but you just haven't noticed it yet.

You're connecting through USB, so there is a small but still possible chance that some virus is using the USB connection to hijack and mess with your modem, not allowing it to visit certain sites, making it reset, etc. If this was the case your in a complicated mess because you have a virus on your computer that is messing with your *modem*! 

It's more likely to be cause #1, as that makes the most sense. 

I would follow tomdkat's advice and get a new modem. :up:


----------



## KerryAnne (Jun 2, 2008)

I have the exact same problem ... is very frustrating. I was wondering could it be vista? My daughter has no problems on her laptop with facebook and she has xp


----------



## raffikki (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi KerryAnne 
I'm not sure about the others with this problem, but I have Windows XP

Eriksrocks


> You're connecting through USB, so there is a small but still possible chance that some virus is using the USB connection to hijack and mess with your modem, not allowing it to visit certain sites, making it reset, etc. If this was the case your in a complicated mess because you have a virus on your computer that is messing with your modem!


Now you have me extremely concerned!! 

I consider myself very careful about virus protection, I update daily, do regular online scans to be extra careful.
Do you think it necessary to run a heap of different scans to make sure that this isn't the problem?


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

raffikki said:


> Now you have me extremely concerned!!
> 
> I consider myself very careful about virus protection, I update daily, do regular online scans to be extra careful.
> Do you think it necessary to run a heap of different scans to make sure that this isn't the problem?


Again, it's highly unlikely, I don't even know of such a virus.  If you're very careful about virus protection than you should be fine. It would be smart to run a comprehensive virus and spyware scan, but again, the likelihood of this scenario being the case is very low.


----------



## Lone Stranger (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm just grasping at straws myself but reading through the posts here, I can only recommend changing out the modem and/or the ISP. Also make sure you have decent malware blockers/scanners on your computer.
I've had ISP's in the past that have blocked access to certain websites although in one of the cases in this thread it works ok for one computer but not the other on the same modem so this is rather baffling.


----------



## macca73 (Jul 26, 2008)

I also have the same problem. I'm with Optus and have a Speedstream modem on ADSL. My modem resets when i open Facebook in Safari on my Mac. The only way i can use it is to start Windows XP through a program called parallels on my Mac. Then Facebook works perfectly.....


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I'm literally stunned so many are having this problem. macca73, when you open Facebook in Safari on your Mac, does the modem _itself_ reset? The lights all go out and all come on and then they go out and come back on one at a time as the modem resyncs?

I wonder why it would work when you boot XP. I have a question for everyone experiencing this problem: are you behind a router or is your computer connected directly to your DSL modem?

Peace...


----------



## ZephyrUK (Aug 10, 2008)

I too keep experiencing this problem , I am on Vista Ultimate but have 2 wireless XP users on the same network via a wireless router, it is not just Facebook that causes this though , it is also happening when my kids go on Bebo and Myspace, seems pretty much all the social networking sites that are affecting the connection, and it is only the wireless computers that appear to initiate the modem reset. I can go on Facebook myself when the others aren't and there isn't a disconnection problem, I assume as my computer is not connected wirelessly. I am on 20mb Virgin cable so have the bandwidth available and as for being capped during peak hours , it still happens during off-peak hours


----------



## Paul Kirkpatrick (Aug 15, 2008)

I have a similar problem to this...

I have an ADSL Wireless Router connected to Eclipse here in the UK.
Connected to my router (via ethernet cables) are one PC (XP Home) and a long cable into another room where there is a switch which has three further machines: A PC running XP Pro, A laptop running XP Home and another laptop running Vista. A fourth cable runs upstairs where there is a further switch and two more PCs running XP Home.

The setup has been working perfectly for many months, allowing us all to share the uncapped internet connection without problems.

However, around 3 to 4 weeks ago, we started to notice problems with accessing websites occasionally and, upon investigation, it appeared that Facebook was somehow causing the problems. On further investigation, it seems that visiting Facebook somehow knocks out the DNS server settings on the router. It is still possible to visit websites using their IP address.

This happens from any machine and on any browser.

I am at a loss as to what to do next - I don't really want to spend money on a new router if that's not the culprit.

Any ideas or suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Paul Kirkpatrick said:


> On further investigation, it seems that visiting Facebook somehow knocks out the DNS server settings on the router. It is still possible to visit websites using their IP address.


Interesting. One thing you can do is check your router configuration to see if it's setup to get DNS server addresses automatically. If it is, change the router to use the specific DNS servers you specify and provide primary and secondary DNS server address. Then, see if you still have your problem.

As for DNS server addresses to use, start out by using the IP addresses provided by your ISP. You should be able to get those by looking at the general router status page, which will show the ISP assigned IP address the router has. Another source of DNS server addresses is a third party DNS service like OpenDNS.

Peace...


----------



## Paul Kirkpatrick (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks very much for the reply.

When my ISP was having DSN problems once before, I played around with having the explicit DNS server addresses set-up on each individual PC and on the router and it seems much better when the router has the addresses set and the PCs refer to that rather than each PC having them set. In addition, I found OpenDNS to be much faster than the ISP's DNS servers, so I've been using that.

It's got me totally stumped.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I'm not suggesting you change the DNS settings on the PCs, but *just* on the router. If the router is configured to get its DNS settings from the ISP, Facebook might cause those addresses to be lost if the router is resetting it's settings using DHCP. If you enter specific DNS addresses (either the ones supplied by your ISP or the OpenDNS ones), Facebook shouldn't be able to interfere with the router's DNS settings and your problem might be minimized. 

Peace...


----------

